# Help!



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And this has to do with nightlife???

Ok, I'll quit being a jerk and move this to locations.

Not sure if we have any Alaska members or not...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks, ill have to look into couple those places. i just moved up here in february. so thanks again.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd love to get out to Alaska sometime. I'll make a trip out there someday... it looks beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

the pump house huh? lol not a steak fan. but i might have to go check it out. And everyone is right i love it here. its absolutely beautiful. i dont know why anyone would want to leave here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Red Rocks in CO are kinda like that, too 

except they're red


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kind of except Red Rocks is a beautiful steaming pile of choss...

Those crags look like they are prime for some sport climbing. Where's my drill?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

im confused how did we get from alaska to red rocks... damn im slow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ch3vy_gurl said:


> im confused how did we get from alaska to red rocks... damn im slow.


You can blame us because we are we todd did...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

lol it took me a few reads to get that


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

ch3vy_gurl said:


> im confused how did we get from alaska to red rocks... damn im slow.


because we like to keep our mind open, see similarities (yet differences, hence the *kinda*) in things, jack threads & yes, on occasion my mind tends to drift~~~:dunno: 

sorry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> jack threads


.... who me NEVER:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

not to take it back off topic (yet to another area) but the mosquitos in canada are off the chain! 

k, back to alaska...

edit:

at least canada's _closer_ to alaska 
can you tell i've never been to alaska?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

My birthday was soo totally on tuesday. lol. got dragged to the strip club by my boyfriend and his best friend. i know i know totally off topic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

*mosquitos suck... lol they werent that bad here then again this is was my first summer. Ive been told they are usually alot worse.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

ch3vy_gurl said:


> My birthday was soo totally on tuesday. lol. got dragged to the strip club by my boyfriend and his best friend. i know i know totally off topic.


that's what your boyfriend got you for your birthday? a night at the strip club with him & his best friend? did you at least get a lap dance, or only him?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

haha i got a opal heart necklace from him too. LOL and i was the only one to get a lap dance lol. by his best friends gf. haha. i turned sooo flippin red. talka bout a new experience.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

i told him if another girl started hitting on him iwas gonna get ina fight. lol. luckly i didnt have to kick ne one butt.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

haha, cool. i got a lap dance once from this hippie chick. it was hot.

glad no girlies disrespected! although, it's not really the girls you need to watch in those types of places (as all they want is your money) it's the guys (who want to get laid).

i took my sister to a strip club once, just because it was next door to this one venue in DC that we were at to see my friend's band play. another friend of mine was there & his girl worked as the bartender at the strip club next door, so we went over there afterwards to get some drinks. my sister was sooo (drunk) and embarrased to be there...even though she had worked at one when she lived in daytona some years ago.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

When you go to a strip club with a girl whether she's your gf or just a friend or a coworker whatever the case may be, they always, always, always get more attention then the men they're with by the strippers. And NRG is right, the strippers are there working looking for drunk horny suckers who's money they can take. They always go for the ugliest richest looking dudes and spend the most time with them because they're a mark. When I get dragged out to one for business purposes I'm always virtually ignored, first off because I'm not married and second because I'm the youngest one of the group i'm with so they figure I have the least amount of $ (which usually they're wrong about).


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

lol i did get alot of attention. my bf says its cause i got big boobs. and his best friends girlfriend has the hots for me and has for awhile. lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Penis (Y)................


----------

